# [SOLVED] Microsoft Office XP 2002 Version - Activation



## gunther1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello all!
I'm new here and have a crazy question about Office XP 2002 version. (Try not to laugh too hard)
Two of our office computers were fried during a storm we had two weeks ago and we were forced into buying new machines with Windows 7. We have the cd's and the product keys for Microsoft Office XP 2002 version. The software installed fine and runs with no apparent issues. 
However, when you open one of the programs, it requires you to activate it before the end of 49 uses when it locks up or downgrades. Either by phone or internet. Well, there are no phone numbers listed when you select the country and their server must be long gone because it says it can't connect and the connection to the internet is good. Microsoft phone support says "the product is past its lifecycle and we have to upgrade." I say phooey. 
Bottom line, does anyone know a valid activation code to use or a way around it?
The office I work for is not apt to change and does not want to upgrade to another version. 
If there is no workaround, does anyone know if the files created with Office XP version 2002 would be usable with the 2003 version? Mainly Word, Excel, and especially Access?
Thank you in advance for your time and help..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Office XP 2002 Version - Activation*

Yes, the files are usable. Try Detect and Repair to Register. Otherwise, in the Run box try C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Powerpnt.exe" /regserver. Do the same for each Office program.


----------



## gunther1 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Office XP 2002 Version - Activation*

***Update***

I just want to let people know there is a solution for my issue.
As of 09/7/2011 it worked and took less than five minutes.



Have computer running and software loaded with activation page up
Select phone activation and leave page open with the code you need to provide Microsoft and in turn enter the code they give you back
Go to Microsoft's homepage
Click on 'Contact Us' at the very bottom of the page
Click on 'Chat Now' in the middle of the page
Click on the very top selection 'General Inquiries about Microsoft Products and Services
Fill in your name, email address and select 'Assistance with Product Key' for reason
Give brief description of what the issue is
When asked, enter the activation code mentioned above
You should be given back a number to fill into activation page
Enter it and if correct should no longer show the need to activate before the 49 uses are up
Worked like a charm


----------



## eban2 (Apr 20, 2007)

ray: ray: ray:
Hey gunther, just my way of saying THANKS MUCH for saving my bacon.

EBA


----------



## MeInMilford (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Gunther1... Thanks for the tip. A few minutes following your instructions and all is good!:beerchug: Mike


----------



## gunther1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm glad it worked for you. I know all too well the frustration of trying to find a soultion to this. Thank you for letting me know others have benefited, it's much appreciated.


----------



## bandsman (Jan 18, 2012)

I've tried and failed - can't find 'chat now' on the page. Perhaps I'm going to the wrong microsoft home page or they may have changed it.
Can anyone help ?:flowers:


----------



## bandsman (Jan 18, 2012)

I've sorted it!
I was being sent to a page without Chat - after extensive searching I found the correct page : Microsoft Support
No problem after that - brilliant.:flowers:


----------

